# Mod covers (Subox nano & Koopor Mini)



## CloudmanJHB (5/11/15)

Anyone know of any places that stock the silicon covers for the...


Kangertech Subox Nano
Koopor Mini
I can't seem to find any locally.


Thanks


----------



## Frostbite (5/11/15)

Hi there,

We will be getting some for the nano on the 10th if you haven't found one by then.

Thanks !


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/11/15)

I doubt anyone has, been hunting  , Will definitely take one!

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/15)

@CloudmanJHB pop me a whatsapp message tomorrow on 082 417 4668. Could have an extra Koopor cover at the shop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/11/15)

Legend ! Will do so thanks Sir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/11/15)

Frostbite said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We will be getting some for the nano on the 10th if you haven't found one by then.
> 
> Thanks !


Hey there I see you have the nano sleeves on your site , just want to confirm stock is in?

Thanks


----------



## Frostbite (10/11/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey there I see you have the nano sleeves on your site , just want to confirm stock is in?
> 
> Thanks


Stock is indeed in ! You are welcome to order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/11/15)

Frostbite said:


> Stock is indeed in ! You are welcome to order



2 x Ordered , Thanks a mil

Reactions: Like 1


----------

